# bugnation whats the deal?



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

i just register with bug nation and then recieve a permanant ban.....? whats the deal with that?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

naturechris said:


> i just register with bug nation and then recieve a permanant ban.....? whats the deal with that?


Talk to Shaz about it i suppose. Shes in my friends list under shazlew.


----------



## dehaani (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you carry out the full, unabridged initiation ceremony prior to your registration attempt? Who was your sponsor?


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

it didnt say anything about sponser. just normal registration.


----------



## dehaani (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm just messing with you 

They probably had to ban someone who happened to use the same IP as you now have.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

naturechris said:


> it didnt say anything about sponser. just normal registration.


if you register and your account is inactive for so long or something it gets banned and removed from what i understand.
tis a rather shit forum imo tbh.


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

all sorted now


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Graz said:


> if you register and your account is inactive for so long or something it gets banned and removed from what i understand.
> tis a rather shit forum imo tbh.


and why is that


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> and why is that


I think its a good forum , to be honest , it needs more members , because the centipede sub forum is dead lol .


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I think bug nation is brilliant. Shaz and everyone are genuingly nice people and always up for having a good time at shows. You do get the occasional dodgy character but that goes with every forum.

Love the live auctions too as you can pick up a fair few deals off there.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Graz said:


> if you register and your account is inactive for so long or something it gets banned and removed from what i understand.
> tis a rather shit forum imo tbh.



BN is far from sh*t :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the only s**t! is what "Graz" is talking!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

it's good, it's just a shame there's not more traffic. However better less traffic then TONS of idiots spamming threads like " most easy spider i can keep?" over and over and over....


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Arachnophiles and Arachnid-addicts FTW

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## shazlew (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats good to know Graz I shall not forget it!
But thanks to the other guys who aint 2 faced :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

shazlew said:


> Thats good to know Graz I shall not forget it!
> But thanks to the other guys who aint 2 faced :2thumb:


Its cos we love you


----------



## shazlew (Mar 2, 2006)

love yas back all 3 of you lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

shazlew said:


> love yas back all 3 of you lol


Wooooo. Do i get another Bugnation sticker at the BTS


----------



## shazlew (Mar 2, 2006)

sadly me nor steve will be there so im a bit stuck at this show :S so no sticking them on your boobs for me this time :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

shazlew said:


> sadly me nor steve will be there so im a bit stuck at this show :S so no sticking them on your boobs for me this time :blush:


What will i do without my bugnation groping at the show :devil::devil::devil::devil:. Oh well next time we see you guys there will be another BN baby


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I like bug nation, and I've still yet to meet Shaz at a show too :blush:

Needs more spider activity though :razz:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> I like bug nation, and I've still yet to meet Shaz at a show too :blush:
> 
> Needs more spider activity though :razz:


There is . I have a big bums thread


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I just joined the other day for advice about my roaches and i've had LOADS of help


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gwinni said:


> I just joined the other day for advice about my roaches and i've had LOADS of help


Lols Shaz lurves roaches as she is the roach woman hahaha.


----------

